# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  راهنمائی درمورد آغاز برنامه نویسی موبایل

## nima_jafari

با سلام به دوستان عزیز
لطفا من را در این کار راهنمائی کنید که از چه نرم افزاری شروع کنم و چکار باید بکنم.

----------


## mzjahromi

زبان برنامه نویسی سیستم عاملهای موبایل
ابزارهای برنامه نویسی برای Symbian
سلام برای برنامه نویسی موبایل از کجا باید شروع کرد
لطفا راهنمایی کنین از کدون محیطهای برنامه نویسی میشه برای تولید نرم افزارهای Windows CE استفاده کرد. ممنون!

----------


## zehs_sha

http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=47452

----------


## cpp_prog

چرا سایت نوکیا اجازه دانلود نمی ده

----------


## amirhosein

اگه سرچ کنی یه وبلاگ خوب توی این زمینه میتونی پیدا کنی که البته الان آدرسش یادم نیست ...

----------


## vesal

البته برای شروع من MIDlet Pascal  رو پیشنهاد می کنم. زبانش همین پاسکال خودمونه. 

این توضیحات مختصر از سایتش
    *   boolean, integer, character, string, array (multidimensional arrays are supported), record and image data types
    * most Pascal program flow-control statements: if-then-else statement, do-while loop, repeat-until loop, for loop, procedures and functions
    * support for multiple source files and multiple build configurations.
    * defining constants and custom data types
    * graphics functions to access the mobile device display and to load and display PNG images
    * integrated PNG image editor
    * functions to access the mobile device keypad
    * user-interface (forms) support
    * HTTP connectivity
    * SMS messaging
    * sound functions
    * record store support (record store is where you save data on the mobile phone)
    * date and time functions, string functions, random number generator functions
    * customizable syntax coloring editor
    * real (floating-point) numbers and math functions
    * compiler directly generates Java bytecode - fast compile and execute!
    * support for phone emulators
    * help, tutorial and function reference 

اینم یه نمونه از برنامه



var color : integer;

begin
  color := 0;
  setFont(FONT_FACE_SYSTEM, FONT_STYLE_BOLD, FONT_SIZE_LARGE);
  
  repeat
    setColor(color, color, color);
    color := color + 8;

    if (color > 255) then
      color := 0;

    drawText('Hello world!', 0, 0);
    repaint;
    delay(100)
  until false
end. 



http://www.midletpascal.com/index.php

لینک بالا هم مربوط به سایت سازنده میشه. صحبت از ک ر ک هم که ممنوعه ولی من از سایت Astalavista.Com خیلی خوشم میاد!!!

----------


## tak_savar

می شه یکی تیتر وار بگه واسه برنامه نویسی برای موبایل باید چی کار کرد.
مثلا اول باید برنامه رو نوشت بعد سیستم عامل موبایل رو پیدا کرد یا اول باید دی برای چه موبایلی داریم برنامه می نویسیم؟؟؟
من از بس سرچ کردم گیج شدم. فقط بهم بگید دنبال چه چیزایی باید برم؟
خیلی لطف می کنید اگه جواب بدین

----------


## zoghal

> البته برای شروع من MIDlet Pascal  رو پیشنهاد می کنم. زبانش همین پاسکال خودمونه. 
> 
> این توضیحات مختصر از سایتش
>     *   boolean, integer, character, string, array (multidimensional arrays are supported), record and image data types
>     * most Pascal program flow-control statements: if-then-else statement, do-while loop, repeat-until loop, for loop, procedures and functions
>     * support for multiple source files and multiple build configurations.
>     * defining constants and custom data types
>     * graphics functions to access the mobile device display and to load and display PNG images
>     * integrated PNG image editor
> ...


برای ویندوز است یا سیمیون؟

----------


## tehranchi

> می شه یکی تیتر وار بگه واسه برنامه نویسی برای موبایل باید چی کار کرد.
> مثلا اول باید برنامه رو نوشت بعد سیستم عامل موبایل رو پیدا کرد یا اول باید دی برای چه موبایلی داریم برنامه می نویسیم؟؟؟
> من از بس سرچ کردم گیج شدم. فقط بهم بگید دنبال چه چیزایی باید برم؟
> خیلی لطف می کنید اگه جواب بدین


سلام

اول شما باید IDE مربوط به کد زدن را دانلود کنی

واسه j2meمعمولا از netbeans و eclips استفاده می کنن
واسه symbian از C++‎builderX و یا vistamax به تازگی اومده carbide هم هست و چند تا دیگه

بعدش باید SDK مربوط به برنامه نویسی موبایلشو بگیری یا همون mobility pack و نصب کنی

بعدش باز دو شاخه می شه اگه می خوای سیمبین کار کنی باید active perl هم باشه
اگه بخوای j2me باشه که خیلی راحت کدتو بزن بعدش کامپایل کن که موقع کامپایل یه امولاتور ظاهر می شود و شما اجرارو می بینی

----------


## ffffff_65_zzzzz

سلام
من می خوام برنامه نویسی symbian انجام بدم .
active perl -sdk - debuging tools - visual C++‎ toolkit - C++‎ builder x
در محیط C++‎builderx خطای
 'nmake' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
Clean finished
رو می داد ، که یکی از دوستان گفت باید visual studio رو هم نصب کنی ، بعد از نصب visual studio این خطا رو بهم داد .
bldmake -v bldfiles
abld -v makefile WINS
perl -S makmake.pl -D \SYMBIAN\HOME\GROUP\MOPOID WINS
abld -v reallyclean WINS UDEB 
 NMAKE : fatal error U1052: file '\Symbian\6.1\Series60\EPOC32\BUILD\SYMBIAN\HOME\G  ROUP\MOPOID\WINS\MOPOID.WINS' not found
Clean finished
بعد گفتن یک سری تنظیمات در مسیر path انجام بدم ، که من هم انجام دادم ، ولی هیچ تغییری نکرد.
دوستانی که در این زمینه تخصص دارند ، خواهش می کنم منو راهنمایی کنید .
خیلی فوریه ، خواهشا کمک کنید.

----------

